# Coolers



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a cooler in the 55 quart range that won't break the bank. 

I have a Lifetime 55 quart that I'm disappointed with. I've charged and primed it before use. And ice retention is poor at best.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

how many days are you getting with your lifetime? I have the 115 qt lifetime, works great for me.

is it getting direct sunlight when you’re camping?

ice retention is also better in white coolers, so keep that in mind when shopping


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

In four days I burned through 4 - 2 liter blocks of ice and 2 7lb bags of cubed ice. Cooler was in the car all four days while traveling. This cooler has never had good ice retention from day one. Seals & latches are good and its built tuff. Even a day of fishing it melts quickly. Weird.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigger coolers with a couple more bags of ice is much more important than the quality of a smaller cooler. We bought the largest igloo cooler at walmart long ago, its a monster. Load it up with ice, we've never had it all melt. Works great to fit in a whole antelope or two. In or out of sun... doesn't matter.

Also, fill 2ltr bottles with salt water and freeze those... they will stay colder, longer than ice.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got a Boss Buck cooler. It's great. There are a lot of Yeti type coolers that do a very good job with ice retention.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been satisfied with the Lifetime 77-quart cooler. I haven't used my new Lifetime 55- quart yet. I hope it doesn't suck!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been satisfied with the Lifetime 77-quart cooler. I haven't used my new Lifetime 55- quart yet. I hope it doesn't suck!


I hope it doesn't suck either. 

I have plenty of huge coolers from various brands that work well. The 55 is a good size for overnighters and road trips in a car. Maybe I got a lemon? I'd feel guilty selling this on ksl.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I was given a Rtic as a gift and I really like it. But they aren't cheap. Most of my family has Lifetime, and they work great. I was going to say that, but sounds like you've had a different experience. Wal Mart has an igloo 50 QT that looks good for the price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rtic for the win. Pro 2nd Amendment, as good of build quality as Yeti, way cheaper.

But if you have space, a simple Coleman 150qt cooler with a few more bags of ice will keep items cooler longer than a smaller cooler. I love my 150qt cooler.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Rtic for the win. Pro 2nd Amendment, as good of build quality as Yeti, way cheaper.
> 
> But if you have space, a simple Coleman 150qt cooler with a few more bags of ice will keep items cooler longer than a smaller cooler. I love my 150qt cooler.
> 
> -DallanC


I have a 100qt Coleman and a 150qt Igloo and both are great coolers. 

Just need a 50-55qt


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have two RTIC 55qt ones that are my usual go to coolers. I've found that it takes a bag of ice to cool it down. Once cold, it will hold ice for a long time. Especially if you aren't opening it all the time.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I decided to try a experiment before I trashed the cooler. I bought some auto/marine rubber weather strip. I added two extra seals to the cooler lid. It appears to be holding ice much better.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Very surprised to hear the defunct ways of the Lifetime. In fact, I bet if you took it into them they’d exchange it. I have two and they are both the best coolers I’ve owned.

I’ve been very happy with them. I hope the new stripping helps. But you try contacting Lifetime and telling them. That is not usual performance for that cooler.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> I have two RTIC 55qt ones that are my usual go to coolers. I've found that it takes a bag of ice to cool it down. Once cold, it will hold ice for a long time. Especially if you aren't opening it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you posted this pic to make me jealous of your awesome garage 😎


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Very surprised to hear the defunct ways of the Lifetime. In fact, I bet if you took it into them they’d exchange it. I have two and they are both the best coolers I’ve owned.
> 
> I’ve been very happy with them. I hope the new stripping helps. But you try contacting Lifetime and telling them. That is not usual performance for that cooler.


I called their north salt lake outlet store yesterday. 5 year manufacture warranty. Meaning handles, hinges, latches and defects. There is nothing wrong with this cooler except it doesn't hold ice. 

With the double gaskets its definitely holding ice better.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

JerryH said:


> There is nothing wrong with this cooler except it doesn't hold ice.


That seems very much like a defect to me! Containers that don’t hold ice are called boxes, not coolers.

I have never had to utilize a warranty from Lifetime, but I thought they’d stick by their products better than that. Sorry to hear it. Seems like the gasket was at least part of the problem.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Did you know that Lifetime owns Summit Ice


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a crap shoot at best I think when it comes to the "Super Coolers". I have two lifetime and one works good, and the other is a POS. It has become my "fish cooler" that I put fish in for a few hours before filleting them. 

I've had good results with the big white coolers from Sam's Club. As long as you keep them in the shade and don't open and close them constantly, they have held ice for 4 days.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

On the topic of small coolers:

I bought the Pelican 14qt cooler like this: 14QT Personal Cooler | Pelican

I put it out in the hot wind yesterday with 10 bottles and it still had ice tonight.

Not bad for a tiny cooler!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bax* said:


> On the topic of small coolers:
> 
> I bought the Pelican 14qt cooler like this: 14QT Personal Cooler | Pelican
> 
> ...


The smaller coolers work better because you have less area to cool down. Same as a big chest freezer. Unless you have the stuff to fill it up, it works harder to keeping the "free space" frozen. At least that's the way I see it, I could be wrong.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> The smaller coolers work better because you have less area to cool down. Same as a big chest freezer. Unless you have the stuff to fill it up, it works harder to keeping the "free space" frozen. At least that's the way I see it, I could be wrong.


You are correct... thats what the extra ice / frozen 2ltr bottles are for  Ice is cheap... put more bags in.

-DallanC


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

JerryH said:


> I called their north salt lake outlet store yesterday. 5 year manufacture warranty. Meaning handles, hinges, latches and defects. There is nothing wrong with this cooler except it doesn't hold ice.
> 
> With the double gaskets its definitely holding ice better.


Definitely why I try to buy as much from Costco as possible.

Bought a Coho 55qt, currently priced at $190 $139 - not sure if that's break the bank or not but I tracked and got mine on sale and it performs flawlessly. And, if it ever goes bad, Costco will give me my money back...even if it's years later. There's a story of multiple kitchen table returns in this tale somewhere.



https://www.costco.com/coolers.html


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like the price is listed at $139 right now.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been looking at those coho coolers. The seal on the coho is a much better design than on the lifetime coolers. The lifetime is built tuff but the seal leaks to much air.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The Coho cooler gets a big thumbs up. Fits in the car and holds ice. In all fairness I did use a new product to me along with ice. Cooler Shock. I bought it from Amazon. I bought the large size 10"x14" bags that you ad water and freeze. It worked great! 

Costco does have the Coho's back in stock. 
Thank for the heads up Moezer!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought one and used it for the first time yesterday. I was very impressed with the ice retention. It seemed to outperform my old Igloo 60qt, but there was some cloud cover, I fished earlier so it was cooler, and I came home early (for me). I plan to do a more rigorous test someday, comparing it to the Igloo 60qt, and new Igloo Marine Ultra 120qt. I'll leave them all in my basement, which as at a fairly constant temperature and out of the sun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get some of these, then you can see the temps without ever opening the lid









Amazon.com : Petbank Pack of 2 LCD Digital Aquarium Thermometer Fish Tank Water Terrarium Temperature : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Petbank Pack of 2 LCD Digital Aquarium Thermometer Fish Tank Water Terrarium Temperature : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I put ice in my Lifetime 77 quart cooler Sunday morning. Here it is Wednesday afternoon and still have ice. I hauled this cooler around on my SxS in the heat all day Sunday and Monday and it’s been in my hot garage since Monday night, I like this cooler a lot. I’ll take the 55 quart Lifetime next time and compare results.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My old 60qt Igloo broke, so I'm going to test the 55qt Coho against my new 120qt Igloo. The Igloo weighs 18#, the Coho 28#. I've made two blocks of ice, 10# each. I'll put the blocks in each cooler and check them each day.

Rob, you might do the same. Put the exact same amount of ice into each cooler, put both coolers somewhere inside, out of the sun, so you ensure environmental issues don't confound the test, then check them daily. I'll probably weigh the ice from each cooler to figure out the efficiencies after 4-5 days.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Rob I'm glad the the 77qt is working out for you. I've thought about buying one. Because I could use a mid size cooler also. I like the design of the lifetime coolers & especially the latches. Here's the kicker. The seal on the 55qt is different than your 77qt cooler. I'm glad you posted pics. On your 77qt the seal is in the lid like most upgraded coolers. On the 55qt its a round neoprene rod the wraps around the ridge/lip on the cooler. You can pull it right off! Basically a $hitty design that pretty much sucks. If the lifetime 55qt had a seal like the 77qt or a Yeti or the Coho or most other brands it would probably be an awesome cooler. 

Good hell I've beat this subject to death lol


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Back before the modern super coolers we consistently ran what were standard coolers at the time for 7-9 days on river trips. Meals were divided out for one day per cooler as far as possible and each cooler was assigned a day. Each one was set up for supper one night and breakfast and lunch the next day.

The object was to not open a cooler until it was needed to keep everything fresh. Everything about past day four was completely frozen. It became a competition to see who could have ice-cream on day 8.
Block ice, pre frozen food, pre-frozen coolers (we had a walk in freezer to help) and duct tape seals and wet towels were the way to go. We regularly enjoyed ice cream on the last day.

You want to get in every hour for a cold drink the time will be seriously degraded.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ve been running the 115qt lifetime, has been working great, so far


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I started my test Wednesday evening at 7:00. I plan to check them at 72 hours, so tomorrow night, then every 24 hours. As middlefork said, how one uses the cooler, pre-chilling, loading it with pre-frozen stuff really improves the performance. I'm doing my test just to compare the performance of these coolers, holding all other factors constant. It won't change anything, but I'm curious. I'll choose which cooler to use based on capacity.

I fish off the west coast of Washington each year, and will be leaving pretty soon. I've been using the Igloo Quick and Cool coolers for many years, a 120qt in the bow plus a 150qt on the ****pit deck. They generally hold ice for 4-5 days. We vacuum seal and freeze our fish, and for the trip home we pack it all up and put dry ice on top. One year we did well on tuna in addition to our usual salmon, rockfish, etc, and brought back over 200# of fillets. No problem. This year I'll take both the 55qt Coho and the 120qt Igloo Marine Ultra.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I have two RTIC 55qt ones that are my usual go to coolers. I've found that it takes a bag of ice to cool it down. Once cold, it will hold ice for a long time. Especially if you aren't opening it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can park a vehicle in yer garage? How neat is that!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, my experiment wasn't very helpful. I checked the coolers at 72 hours. They were in a mostly dark room, maybe 70F. I checked the 120qt Igloo first. No ice left at all. None, after being kept in ideal conditions. I was quite surprised, as I would have expected maybe 50% ice retention. Weird. Then I checked the 55qt Coho, and I thought this should be good. But there was no ice in it, either. Zero, nothing but water in both coolers, after just three days. 

Obviously, my methodology was lacking. It's not clear to me that there's a good way to test two coolers of different capacities. Maybe loading them with ice in the ratio of their capacities? Like 40# in the 120qt, 20# in the 55qt? I'll repea the test. Someday.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Just got back from the coast. We filleted some salmon and halibut yesterday morning, put them on wet ice for the trip home. The ice retention seemed much better than my old Igloo 60qt. They made it back ice cold. Yum!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The 55 quart cooler is going with me to Fish Lake. I’ll let you know what I think. Jerry is this seal the same as your 55?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

paddler said:


> Just got back from the coast. We filleted some salmon and halibut yesterday morning, put them on wet ice for the trip home. The ice retention seemed much better than my old Igloo 60qt. They made it back ice cold. Yum!


We loaded up a cheap @$$ Fred Myer styrofoam fish box with +40lbs of halibut, salmon and cod... all hard frozen when we got home. Had some fresh halibut Tuesday, so good!

IMO, the most important thing is minimizing the # of times you open the cooler. Keep it closed as much as possible and it will really last a long time. The igloo Marine coolers with the smaller door on the lid might be some of the best coolers out there for quick access to inside items.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Nope! That just pi$$es me off. I apparently have the cheap Walmart version. My seal is completely different. Here's a pic with some additional gasket I ******* engineered.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Oops reddneckk is apparently off limits


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Nope! That just pi$$es me off. I apparently have the cheap Walmart version. My seal is completely different. Here's a pic with some additional gasket I ***** engineered


Oh wow! Kind of strange they would be different.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here I've been complaining about Lifetime. But its comparing apples to oranges. Their totally different. Weird. Here is pics of the ribbed gasket I added and the factory round seal. Now with the gasket I added it definitely helped. But I don't need the cooler anymore. 

If anyone is interested I have a 100qt Coleman, 55qt Coleman extreme with wheels and this 55qt Lifetime $100 for all three. I'm tired of storing them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This video popped up in my feed. Thought it was kind of interesting. 






Side note: this guy went to high school with me and is from Utah


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I used my 115 qt for my doe hunt, just threw frozen gallons of water into it, did what I needed it to


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The question isn't so much the difference between the Yeti and Igloo, but the difference between Yeti and the less expensive rotomolded coolers like Lifetime and Coho. Not much, except maybe country of manufacture.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

My coolers sold so I can't b!tch about that anymore lol.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> My coolers sold so I can't b!tch about that anymore lol.


There are plenty of other things to bitch about.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm taking the glass is half full approach


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

JerryH said:


> I'm taking the glass is half full approach


It’s ALWAYS full Jerry, even if only half is water the remainder is full of air.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MrShane said:


> It’s ALWAYS full Jerry, even if only half is water the remainder is full of air.


what if the cup is in the vacuum of space?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Ray said:


> what if the cup is in the vacuum of space?


Dang it……


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MrShane said:


> Dang it……


 😂


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I see a lot of these comparisons pop up on my feed too. What nobody ever wants to discuss are the reasons that I bought a Yeti years ago: durability.

I bought the Yeti, back when there weren't a whole bunch of other copy cats, for two reasons:
1. Because I can stand on the Yeti without any fear of the cooler collapsing.
2. Because the hinges on the Yeti lid are never going to fail.

My Yeti, and my Rtic, have held up to all the beatings I can throw at them, without any visual evidence. I doubt I'll ever need to replace either of those big coolers. They are awesome. Well worth the money I spent on them.

Would I buy another Yeti today? Probably not -- I'd probably look for a less expensive version, like the Rtic.
Do I have any "buyers remorse" for spending the money I did on that Yeti? Absolutely not. That was a fantastic purchase.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I put three 7lb, bags of ice in the 55-quart Lifetime cooler Friday morning. I left the ice in the bags, and as of today I have a total of 1 bag of ice, if I combine the remaining 3 bags together. I did not cool the cooler down with ice previous to loading it with food and drinks. For a $100 cooler it works well. Fish Lake was wet and rainy every day but caught fish so that was good.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Did the wind blow around 11am  

Its funny. I've looked at Lifetime's at several stores. They all have a gasket like yours. I must of bought a factory screw up.?

Either way its gone thanks to ksl. Everybody wanted just the Lifetime. I told the guy that bought the coolers that the other two were better coolers. He looked at me like I was crazy. I was honest!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Did the wind blow around 11am


Of course!  I usually fish in the evening around 9:00, but there were so many people this time, I didn't bother with it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I went anti-Yeti after they **** the bed with their anti-2nd amendment crap years back. RTIC boldly called them out on it and advertised their stuff with pro 2nd amendment ads / tweets. I've bought alot of RTIC stuff and its been great. As good of quality, cheaper... same performance.

RTIC > Yeti

-DallanC


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Did the wind blow around 11am
> 
> Its funny. I've looked at Lifetime's at several stores. They all have a gasket like yours. I must of bought a factory screw up.?
> 
> Either way its gone thanks to ksl. Everybody wanted just the Lifetime. I told the guy that bought the coolers that the other two were better coolers. He looked at me like I was crazy. I was honest!


Did you sell all of them?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Did you sell all of them?


Yep. It was a bundle deal lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Why did you sell the Coho? Buy something else?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Why did you sell the Coho? Buy something else?


I sold the Lifetime and two Coleman's. I'm going to buy another Coho just to have two of those.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I sold the Lifetime and two Coleman's. I'm going to buy another Coho just to have two of those.


Yep, I really like the Coho. It's a winner.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd buy the coho simply because it has a fish on it.

I'm trying to see what the lid hinges look like on those coho coolers. Anyone know how the hinges are compared to a Rtic / Yeti?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Much <3 for Coho salmon. Sadly the run was late this year.

-DallanC


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Much <3 for Coho salmon. Sadly the run was late this year.
> 
> -DallanC


The bite was hot last week out of La Push. At least three times they took the line out of my hand as I was trying to put it in the downrigger clip. We had to release lots of 10# wild fish.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea, it was the big salmon derby weekend, and the fish being brought in was depressing. The main run of Coho were still well out in the ocean, our last day we happened across the leading edge working their way in. Halibut was on fire though... several times we had 3 on at a time on the boat.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

PBH said:


> I'd buy the coho simply because it has a fish on it.
> 
> I'm trying to see what the lid hinges look like on those coho coolers. Anyone know how the hinges are compared to a Rtic / Yeti?


Here ya go.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

looks just like a yeti!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone cut it in half and see if there's a difference in the foam density.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I was going to buy that Coho also at Costco, I didn’t find any good reviews online about the ice retention. Keep us updated on how it works out. I had an RTIC 105qt and sold it. Impossible to move when loaded. I figured I could have two of the smaller 50-60qt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I just bought my second Coho yesterday. Because I liked the first one so well.

Your right about the weight of the big 100+ qt coolers fully loaded. I like the idea of two 50's.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I ended up picking up another small cooler to strap to my ATV. 

I bought an Engel 7.5qt cooler. Been testing it for a couple days now. 

I’m just starting day 2 (about 30 hours into testing now) and I still have ice. I don’t think it’ll make it a full 48 hours though but this is promising to keep my drinks cold for a day ride


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Took the Engel out for its maiden voyage over the weekend. Kept ice all day into the next day. Pretty happy with it compared to my ol red Igloo 7qt.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bax* said:


> View attachment 153269
> 
> 
> Took the Engel out for its maiden voyage over the weekend. Kept ice all day into the next day. Pretty happy with it compared to my ol red Igloo 7qt.


The smaller Igloos don't hold ice well. It's the ratio of surface area to volume. Larger coolers have a lower ratio, so are better in that regard.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

paddler said:


> The smaller Igloos don't hold ice well. It's the ratio of surface area to volume. Larger coolers have a lower ratio, so are better in that regard.


yeah. Problem was that I couldn’t strap a larger cooler to my wheeler. So I’ve been hunting for a small one that holds ice for long enough that I can have a cold drink at the end of the day.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Bax. It is tough to find the smaller versions that will keep the ice and drinks cold for the day. We don't always have room for the larger coolers that are more effective. I will have to check that one out! I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bax* said:


> yeah. Problem was that I couldn’t strap a larger cooler to my wheeler. So I’ve been hunting for a small one that holds ice for long enough that I can have a cold drink at the end of the day.


I think my Coho 55qt holds ice better than my Igloo 60qt did. But my Igloo 120qt and 150qt do fine if they're kept out of the sun. The rotomolded coolers that size are too heavy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks for sharing, Bax. It is tough to find the smaller versions that will keep the ice and drinks cold for the day. We don't always have room for the larger coolers that are more effective. I will have to check that one out! I appreciate the heads up.


You bet.
They also make a live bait version of the same cooler that comes with a battery powered air pump if anyone needs something like that



https://a.co/d/5GpXI9L


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just bought another Coleman 150qt off ksl this morning, looked brand new and I couldnt pass it up at $30

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> You bet.
> They also make a live bait version of the same cooler that comes with a battery powered air pump if anyone needs something like that
> 
> 
> ...


I really like it. Have one and use it regularly. Because I can use live bait.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

caddis8 said:


> I really like it. Have one and use it regularly. Because I can use live bait.


Don’t mention using live bait in Utah!
Absolutely ZERO reason to not be able to use live bait if used where caught but we are way to close-minded for that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IDK... I never thought we'd allow corn, but now its ok.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> IDK... I never thought we'd allow corn, but now its ok.
> 
> -DallanC


True.
Thankfully the biologists deemed the legal use of corn harmless to our fishery.
I wonder what biologist would say using live bait in same body of water captured would be harmful to our fishery?
I’m sure the legal use of live bait is right around the corner…..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

All this talk about which cooler is the best, makes me want to spend a few hundred bucks on some stainless steel and Tig a cooler with about 3" of 8# foam between the two stainless shells. But why? I could buy two Rtic for the cost of making one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Free Yeti coolers... some travel required



Thousands of Yeti Coolers Are Washing Up on the Alaskan Shore



-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Free Yeti coolers... some travel required
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that, we all need to go up and visit JC and see what we can pick up.



Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

You can always upgrade with a sticker or a placard! Stickers


----------

